# Akayama ryu Jujutsu



## Mr. President (Sep 16, 2014)

This is an option that recently came up for me. They operate out of Alabama. Does anyone know them? Know anyone who has trained there?

Akayama-Ryu Jujutsu News


----------



## elder999 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. P[I said:
			
		

> [/I]resident;1656861]This is an option that recently came up for me. They operate out of Alabama. Does anyone know them? Know anyone who has trained there?
> 
> Akayama-Ryu Jujutsu News



Solid _gendai/ gaijin ryu_, the creation of an American. Mark Barlow, his student and successor, is a member on MT, and always seemed to be a pretty solid guy to me. Maybe you should PM him, or you could just go check it out for yourself. .....


----------

